# Dell inspiron 1545 error code 2000-0146



## PSUSam (Mar 23, 2011)

every time I try to reboot I get a message that tells me there is no boot sector on the hard drive.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Error 2000-0146 = previous errors in Disk Self Test (DST) log

How to Run the Hard Drive Disk Self Test (DST) on a Dell

HDD is failing.

Run HDD diags - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Connect HDD as slave or use USB/SATA adapter to try file recovery. Continuing to run diagnostics on the HDD may further damage the HDD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

